
Gartner Identifies Top Ten Disruptive Technologies for 2008 to 2012 - nreece
http://www.ehomeupgrade.com/2008/05/28/gartner-identifies-top-ten-disruptive-technologies-for-2008-to-2012/
======
akd
"User Interface." How insightful.

------
neovive
Social software, semantics, mashups... that's so 2005 :) Maybe they can sum
everything into one word ... Google!

------
LPTS
Top Ten New BS catchphrases to look for over and over again with amorphous
meanings. Nice.

